

H-1B battle to take center stage in Senate on Tuesday - learc83
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2897208/h-1b-battle-to-take-center-stage-in-senate-on-tuesday.html

======
h43k3r
Lets hope they raise the cap so that I have some chance of getting into
California for some years of work . Last year the chance of getting a H-1B was
1/3 .

